# HOW'S THE WEATHER WHERE YOU ARE?



## hysteresis

-5°C   Ajax Ontario Canada   Dec 8 2018


----------



## Mantis Lady

That looks like winter. 

At my place  it is windy, rainy and dark. Very depressing... We have 12C


----------



## MantisGirl13

Brr! We have 24F here and a bright and sunny day! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## agent A

24F in RI, some snow


----------



## hysteresis

At least the sun is out. 

Around 0°C in Ajax Ontario


----------



## whimsyandreverie

About low to mid 50's (F) in my part of CA. A little cloudy today, and we've finally been getting some rain here and there. I want to say everything stopped being on fire, too, but I might be wrong on that one.


----------



## hysteresis

@whimsyandreverie poor Cali.

The fires have been catastrophic indeed! 

Alberta got hit pretty hard hard last couple years too. Luckily most of fires were in unpopulated areas, not counting the Fort McMurray fire. 

The world is burning up.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

When paradise burnt my Aunt was super nervous cause they live in Chico. That was stressful.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ya, the fires are devastating, I am sure! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

For sure @Prayingmantisqueen. That has to be hard to wondering if fire is coming one's way.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

Yup.


----------



## Graceface

24 and snowing in North Central Washington State. Definitely winter now! 

We have "fire season" here and it is no fun. Even when the fires aren't close enough to town to be a danger, the smoke can be terrible. We had to wear masks when you went outside for weeks this year. 

Let it snow, I say


----------



## Mantis Lady

Ugh, Forest fires. Still to dry where you live? terrible..

Last summer we werent allowed to use fire (BBQ) in nature because of chance on bush fires. Everything was too dry, but glady nothing bad  happend.

The weather at my place is windy very windy. more autumn weather than winter. Temp is 8C


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

Yes! Snow... We need SNOW!


----------



## Cole 78

45F and cloudy right now, it will hit 53F tomorrow!


----------



## MantisGirl13

We got 70F yesterday, somehow?! Back to 30s and 40s today...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Been mild here too last couple of days.

Got colder last night / today though. Stull no snow on the ground. 

Currently 10:47am eastern. Cloudy. 29°F with 82% humidity. Supposed to start snowing on Monday. Ho ho ho.


----------



## Graceface

High of 29 today. Winter weather advisory in effect tonight, 2-6 inches of snow expected  It may warm tomorrow to the upper 30s, and the the snow would melt. More snow potentially in the forecast for Christmas eve. Maybe we will have a white Christmas after all!


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Maybe we will have a white Christmas after all!


Word!


----------



## Rick

Great weather here in the Southeast US. 70 a couple days ago, low 60's yesterday and nice again today. Little chilly out right now though.


----------



## hysteresis

I spent years living and working in TX.

I enjoyed the mild winters of the southern US.


----------



## Todomantis

In Southern Louisiana, we typically don't really have a winter. It's just a slightly cooler Autumn. It's 70F right now and it'll probably be around 65F for Christmas. Last year was literally my first time touching real snow and I'm 19.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Todomantis said:


> In Southern Louisiana, we typically don't really have a winter. It's just a slightly cooler Autumn. It's 70F right now and it'll probably be around 65F for Christmas. Last year was literally my first time touching real snow and I'm 19.


Your first time touching snow?! Wow! I cannot imagine a winter without snow! (I'm in PA)

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Todomantis said:


> In Southern Louisiana, we typically don't really have a winter. It's just a slightly cooler Autumn. It's 70F right now and it'll probably be around 65F for Christmas. Last year was literally my first time touching real snow and I'm 19.


And I grew up in the prairies of Alberta Canada. Snow drifts over top of 6 ft fences. LoL.


----------



## Mantis Lady

In the Netherlands is it today only rain, rain and more rain and 9C. Very depressing. And for sure we don't have a white Christmas.


----------



## hysteresis

Weather is funny.

We're hitting 11°C (51°F) by 3pm here.


----------



## hysteresis

I wonder if ghosts can ship succesfully when the cold _really _sets in.


----------



## Cole 78

Ohhh I had the nicest dream where it was warm outside... Wouldn't say the whole dream was nice because I also dreamed that my finals where tommorow and I woke up with panic haha.


----------



## hysteresis

@Cole 78 ive had vivid dreams from way back, when I was still in college.

In my dreams, I had cut too much class and was facing an exam horribly unprepared.


----------



## hysteresis

So here we are. 21°F. Neat how the weather swings.







And with this, the night shift ends in Toronto.

HAGN!  

EDIT - That bench in the foreground... the boys insisted on a burial for Lola . She's under there. May her ooth bring us babies in the spring!


----------



## Mantis Lady

Nice picture. Much better than the depressing weather we have at the moment. And with old years eve it will be misty. I hope the air will be breathable when I leave my friends home tomorrow. All the dust of the fireworks will be stuck in the mist.

I have burried my mantids in the garden too. All of them close to each other. Cleo still needs to be burried too, it will be there.

I hope Lola will live on in her offspring.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Cole 78 said:


> Ohhh I had the nicest dream where it was warm outside... Wouldn't say the whole dream was nice because I also dreamed that my finals where tommorow and I woke up with panic haha.


Lol   

I guess you can't have your cake and eat it too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> EDIT - That bench in the foreground... the boys insisted on a burial for Lola . She's under there. May her ooth bring us babies in the spring!


That's cute! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Only -9°C (18 °F) and my one year old battery is discharging. Time to get it looked at.

A load test will determine if it's the battery.

Idling my car to charge the battery because I need wheels in the morning.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Here we had rain. Scooby and I were wet when we came home.  I long for spring weather with nice temps and seeing nature come back to life.


----------



## hysteresis

We got some snow....


----------



## MantisGirl13

'Some snow'?! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> 'Some snow'?!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


We got a few inches. It's not super light and fluffy. It's a bit wet but not too heavy. Standard for these here parts.

I'm sure we'll get bombed good, a couple times this winter. An ice storm or two as well.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> We got some snow....


snow ball fight


----------



## hysteresis

Not bad. 2°C / 36°F tonight. Almost like summer! 

You could've joined us for a fire... and marshmallows!

















Also, the creep came out tonight...


----------



## MantisGirl13

Looks like you guys had fun!

We had a beautiful day here today. Clear, blue skies, 50 degree weather, sunshine and high winds!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## TEAM BUGS

About 70 degrees F for the last 10 days in taipei Taiwan


----------



## hysteresis

TEAM BUGS said:


> About 70 degrees F for the last 10 days in taipei Taiwan


Gasp! I cant imagine. LoL.

It'll be months before I can go outside without a coat.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Gosh, that is weather I am envious of! We have two inches of snow as of yesterday.   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

A light dusting of snow here and a high of 34. I think global warming is changing our weather patterns, we are usually much colder and snowier here than we have been in the last couple of years


----------



## hysteresis

We have remnants of the last snow from the week, but nothing really. Just the bits surviving in shady areas.

No matter. Farmers Almanacs predict this will be a cold winter in Canada.


----------



## Mantis Lady

The weather here looks like autumn. (bleh) I long for spring time when everything is coming back to life when it gets warmer.


----------



## TEAM BUGS

Last year around this time of the year

it snow on the higher mountain of taipei area

and the weather is around 60 degrees F until end of February


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

Well I know I am late with our weather news but-

WE HAVE SNOW!! 

6" to be exact! We have been sledding and snowballing all weekend and week


----------



## hysteresis

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Well I know I am late with our weather news but-
> 
> WE HAVE SNOW!!
> 
> 6" to be exact! We have been sledding and snowballing all weekend and week


I love hanging out in the snow. 

Awesome!


----------



## hysteresis

Forecast tomorrow: 

Cloudy with a good chance of ghosts and spinys.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Forecast tomorrow:
> 
> Cloudy with a good chance of ghosts and spinys.


NICE!!! I wish I had that weather here.... Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

I could barely sleep last night. So exciting! 

Remember how bad I wanted nymphs when I first got in here?

Now I have 19 nymphs across 5 species.


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> NICE!!! I wish I had that weather here.... Lol
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I could barely sleep last night. So exciting! 

Remember how bad I wanted nymphs when I first got in here?

Now I have 19 nymphs across 5 species.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I could barely sleep last night. So exciting!
> 
> Remember how bad I wanted nymphs when I first got in here?
> 
> Now I have 19 nymphs across 5 species.


Ya, I remember! You have come a long way in a short time! Good job!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

hysteresis said:


> I could barely sleep last night. So exciting!
> 
> Remember how bad I wanted nymphs when I first got in here?
> 
> Now I have 19 nymphs across 5 species.


I hope the Canadian Government doesnt find out  I can just imagine-

"Man sentenced to prison 5 years for buying illegal mantis species and raising in Canada" 

(5 years for 5 species, get it?)

Ha ha, no I hope not!!


----------



## hysteresis

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I hope the Canadian Government doesnt find out  I can just imagine-
> 
> "Man sentenced to prison 5 years for buying illegal mantis species and raising in Canada"
> 
> (5 years for 5 species, get it?)
> 
> Ha ha, no I hope not!!


Geeze. Hope not. LoL.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I hope the Canadian Government doesnt find out  I can just imagine-
> 
> "Man sentenced to prison 5 years for buying illegal mantis species and raising in Canada"  ﻿
> 
> (5 years for 5 species, get it?)
> 
> Ha ha, no I hope not!!


What???!!  That sucks  I hope they won't find out you have mantids.


----------



## hysteresis

This isnt real. She's just joking.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Lol, she fooled me, i wasn't awake enough to see.

Next week it is going to freeze in my country, brrr Cold


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Next week it is going to freeze in my country, brrr Cold


This weekend, we were supposed to get a major snow storm with vicious winds generating windchill temperatures of -25°C and colder.

Seems the heavy snowfall is tracking ~100km+ south of us, across NY state instead. All we're getting is the super cold temps and strong winds. We expect no more than 6-8cm of snow.

Hope it stays like that, or even comes across milder. Thats unlikely though.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> This weekend, we were supposed to get a major snow storm with vicious winds generating windchill temperatures of* -25°C and colder.*


That is very cold. Totally not nice.


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> That is very cold. Totally not nice.


Right?   RealFeel is windchill temperature.


----------



## Mantis Lady

I get to cold shivers when I read that list. Thinking then is nice to lay in bed with a book or so. brrrr.


----------



## hysteresis

Wow. -31°C with the windchill on Georgian Bay near Penetanguishene, ON. That's -24°F.

We stayed up here, visiting my mother-in-law.

Very cold!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Brr! We were supposed to get 6-8 inches of snow here. It turned into rain, so a yucky day!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

We had a winter storm warning last night to this am with ice and snow. Roads are okay tho as far as I can tell. Hopefully I can still pick up my bearded dragon today without wrecking, haha.


----------



## hysteresis

We barely got any snow.

It's just super duper cold.


----------



## PlayingMantis

It's going to be 9 deg F tonight and it's so cold that I can barely take it anymore  (I really don't like winter and am counting the days until spring). I think if I lived in SoCal or Florida I'll be a lot happier.


----------



## hysteresis

PlayingMantis said:


> It's going to be 9 deg F tonight and it's so cold that I can barely take it anymore  (I really don't like winter and am counting the days until spring). I think if I lived in SoCal or Florida I'll be a lot happier.


Oh pumpkin 

Im in the greater Toronto area. Temps shown here are in °F...


----------



## MantisGirl13

PlayingMantis said:


> It's going to be 9 deg F tonight and it's so cold that I can barely take it anymore  (I really don't like winter and am counting the days until spring). I think if I lived in SoCal or Florida I'll be a lot happier.


6 degrees tonight! I am TIRED of winter!!!!! I also can't wait until spring and summer!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

MantisGirl13 said:


> 6 degrees tonight! I am TIRED of winter!!!!! I also can't wait until spring and summer!!


I am tired of winter too, It is time for spring! but i will have to do it with cold and snow for now.


----------



## hysteresis

Lots of snow fell overnight.

It's going to be above freezing today so the roads will be a mess.

At least we're out of the super cold system we were in.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Forecast for tomorrow: 52 degrees and a good chance of Texas unicorns and a G. amoena ooth! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Forecast for tomorrow: 52 degrees and a good chance of Texas unicorns and a G. amoena ooth!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


 I love this!

...

I was offered G. Amoena ooths but declined. Too tiny for me rn.

...

I will have a pair of orchid nymphs. Hope it's sooner than later.

Soon it'll be too cold to joke about the weather.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I love this!
> 
> ...
> 
> I was offered G. Amoena ooths but declined. Too tiny for me rn.
> 
> ...
> 
> I will have a pair of orchid nymphs. Hope it's sooner than later.
> 
> Soon it'll be too cold to joke about the weather.


Me too! I am looking forward to seeing the new hatchlings when it hatches! 

Are you getting orchids for sure, or is that just a plan?

I know, right?! I can't believe it is going to be 50 degrees tomorrow! Perfect weather for shipping mantids. Then it goes back to 30 and below   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Orchids! So excited for you @hysteresis


----------



## hysteresis

@MantisGirl13 My guy is buying two L3 nymphs and a mated female.

He'll sell me the 2 nymphs (dont know the gender) and he keeps the mated female. Im good with that. There's an option to buy an ooth from the female if/when available and/or more nymphs.

Im trying to figure out if I want a couple more of another sp.

The G. gongylodes would be nice.

P. illudens as well.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13 My guy is buying two L3 nymphs and a mated female.
> 
> He'll sell me the 2 nymphs (dont know the gender) and he keeps the mated female. Im good with that. There's an option to buy an ooth from the female if/when available and/or more nymphs.
> 
> Im trying to figure out if I want a couple more of another sp.
> 
> The G. gongylodes would be nice.
> 
> P. illudens as well.


Awesome! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Orchids! So excited for you @hysteresis


I have stepped off the ledge, and into the abyss. 

*falling, falling*

 TY


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Orchids! So excited for you @hysteresis


And just like that, it fell through.  

My dude could only get the female, so I'll have to wait for L2 nymphs from her the long way.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> And just like that, it fell through.


That was fast, lol! Sorry 

Well, Orchids are worth the wait, and at least you have Spinys and Ghosts to occupy your time


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> That was fast, lol! Sorry
> 
> Well, Orchids are worth the wait, and at least you have Spinys and Ghosts to occupy your time


And rhombos, M. caffras, and my gem Noël. I want other sp. as well though. 

Those violins look great. Panthers look great. It's just the Canada thing that makes this difficult.

Wish more folk just put em the damned box, like my guy does.


----------



## MantisGirl13

I am sorry you can't get the nymphs! I wish I could do something to get you more mantids, but it is not completely legal to ship live insects over the border, so most people don't take the risk. I have shipped ooths successfully to Canada, but I am afraid the shipping time is too long for live mantids.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> I have shipped ooths successfully to Canada, but I am afraid the shipping time is too long for live mantids.


Ooths are good too! Just sayin'. Especially Gongyls. 

And I always procure nymphs via priority courier. No USPS / Canada Post for this guy. All my bugs are in-hand within 24 hours.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Ooths are good too! Just sayin'. Especially Gongyls.
> 
> And I always procure nymphs via priority courier. No USPS / Canada Post for this guy. All my bugs are in-hand within 24 hours.


Maybe I can send you a gongy ooth if I ever get mine to lay!!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Maybe I can send you a gongy ooth if I ever get mine to lay!!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Sure. My PMs are open to all my Mantidforum friends. 

Probably best to discuss in there when appropriate.


----------



## hysteresis

Well... we got over 10" of snow on this storm. Snow is done for now, and the sun is out.

Amazon Prime delivered... never misses a beat. Let's hope FedEx gets it right too.



This snow fell in much less than a days period. Like 15/16 hours or so. On and off.

https://toronto.citynews.ca/2019/01/29/toronto-record-breaking-snowfall/


----------



## hysteresis

And now this!






Glad my new babies, and smorgasbord of BSFLs and Waxworms are scheduled to arrive well before this next affront.


----------



## MantisGirl13

We have some snow here too, but not enough to cover the ground!

- MatisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Tomorrow we will be having snow too. But it will not as much as in pics of @hysteresis The pics looks good to have a snowball fight


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

We are getting snow as I type and its snowing cats, dogs, rats, mantids, and frogs!! That basically means alot. 

We have the same -30 windchill coming our way too....yikes!


----------



## hysteresis

It will be *sick* here until maybe Friday, or Saturday.

Brutal cold.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ya, cold here too! The heater is staying on in my room all day for sure! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

No snow in my city. But I am sure in other side of country they have snow.


----------



## hysteresis

Brutal cold spells this year.

Grrrrr.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Brutal cold spells this year.
> 
> Grrrrr.


I hate the cold! We had -1 degree weather this morning, and that is really cold for PA!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

We had -5 and wind chill was colder like -15 or more (perdicted -30 but I'm not sure how cold it actually got) shortly after I posted snow, it stopped so we have maybe 2 inches...more perdicted tho.


----------



## Mantis Lady

We need spring weather!! no more cold and snow!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Brr! We had a steady snow all day today! It was pretty, but I"M TIRED OF WINTER!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

I love to see fresh snow, it looks beautiful, but walking in it is a big no no for me, sadly enough.  so having no snow in my city isn't a problem, but the air is very humid and that makes it feel wet and not good for my muscles. I want spring!


----------



## Graceface

Winter Storm incoming! Expecting 8-12 inches here in the next 36hrs, starting at 4pm today.

A big sarcastic "Thanks" to the polar vortex


----------



## RebelleSinner

Yea I had myself a little panic waiting for my live package...I checked the report when I ordered and did NOT see all this snow business lol living on the coast is a shoot sometimes...someone turn Spring on plsssssss


----------



## MantisGirl13

RebelleSinner said:


> someone turn Spring on plsssssss﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


I will if you tell me how!        

- MantisGirl13


----------



## RebelleSinner

We have to update the software and get a Mod to disable winter settings  groundhog.exe I believe


----------



## MantisGirl13

RebelleSinner said:


> We have to update the software and get a Mod to disable winter settings  groundhog.exe I believe


Ok, well, give me step by step instructions please!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Well, snow in my area is expected for the most part. So, we are all just expected to carry on living regardless of the weather.

On the other side of the mountains, in the Seattle area, everything shuts down when it snows. They cancel everything and stay home

Wish this meant I got a day off work


----------



## RebelleSinner

True story lol swim practice is canceled tonight too. I’m not mad lol


----------



## hysteresis

I hope you fare this weather safely, and in comfort.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Here in NL we have a lot of rain and hard wind. Yesterday my cap was blown of my head when I was walking to the grocery store. I almost lost it, but a man who was walking behind me grabbed it gladly. And gave it back.


----------



## Graceface

Still snowing! It's supposed to keep up through the afternoon, then start again on Monday. Here is my backyard this am


----------



## hysteresis

RebelleSinner said:


> True story lol swim practice is canceled tonight too. I’m not mad lol






Graceface said:


> Still snowing! It's supposed to keep up through the afternoon, then start again on Monday.


I thought of yall yesterday, seeing as you were getting walloped. You guys are basically south Canadian anyways. 

Stay safe. ✌


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> I thought of yall yesterday, seeing as you were getting walloped. You guys are basically south Canadian anyways.
> 
> Stay safe. ✌


Yeah, I'm closer to Canada than I am to Oregon or Idaho. Guess that makes me an honorary Canadian, eh? 

The walloping continues here! Another 4 inches possible today, more on the way!


----------



## RebelleSinner

hysteresis said:


> I thought of yall yesterday, seeing as you were getting walloped. You guys are basically south Canadian anyways.
> 
> Stay safe. ✌


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> Still snowing! It's supposed to keep up through the afternoon, then start again on Monday. Here is my backyard this am


That's a lot of snow!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Yup, just spent 2hrs shoveling out my car so I could get to work  I need a nap


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Yup, just spent 2hrs shoveling out my car so I could get to work  I need a nap


Enjoy your winter wonderland!


----------



## Mantis Lady

Graceface said:


> Yup, just spent 2hrs shoveling out my car so I could get to work  I need a nap


that is terrible.

For childeren I think nice weather for snowball fights or building a snowman.


----------



## RebelleSinner

That’s fun for a minute but here the snow is slushee and wet (probably won’t be next round tho) so the kids (my kids and the neighborhood) are over playing in it and are inside being cozy eating pizza and playing PlayStation lol...poor pizza guy tho we tipped him well! Sooooo many accidents this morning tho the scanner went crazy there for a while. Too many hills to be trying to commute the police eventually shut down the bridges to all 2wd traffic


----------



## Graceface

It is too cold over here for it to be slushy. High is 26


----------



## RebelleSinner

Too cold for me that our low temp


----------



## MantisGirl13

Cold, snow, wind, winter, yuck! I'm tired of this weather! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

More snow last night; we got about 3-4 more inches. Storm moving in today to bring an additional 5-12 inches. High is 18f  Snow in the forecast off and on all week

Winter decided to show up at this party as of February, and is making up for lost time, lol


----------



## Graceface

People: You can't fit a whole season's worth of snowfall in one week

Winter in the PNW: Hold my beer


----------



## RebelleSinner

It’s snowing a lot again and my kids are already at school


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> More snow last night; we got about 3-4 more inches. Storm moving in today to bring an additional 5-12 inches. High is 18f  Snow in the forecast off and on all week
> 
> Winter decided to show up at this party as of February, and is making up for lost time, lol


Sounds like here, except not quite that much snow! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## RebelleSinner

School called; kids are being sent home it’s still snowing  ️


----------



## hysteresis

Yeah I read about that. Thats a lot of snowfall. We're about to get creamed on Tuesday. 

Our kids are born in snow banks.


----------



## RebelleSinner

Jimminy Crickets!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! That's some winter weather!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

This morning I had the feeling spring is coming soon. It was sunny and 8C It was nice.  Walking in the sun was nice. Way better than snow storms


----------



## MantisGirl13

LUCKY!!!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

6 more inches overnight and it's still snowing here. That's 2ft since Friday


----------



## hysteresis

Home with the kids. Working remotely and trying not to fuss over mantises.

Oh! Did I say mantises?


----------



## RebelleSinner

Brrrrrr


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> Home with the kids. Working remotely and trying not to fuss over mantises.
> 
> Oh! Did I say mantises?


lol


----------



## MantisGirl13

Brr!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

The highest high in our extended forecast is 33f 

Currently, it is 21f and snowing


----------



## hysteresis

Whiskey helps.


----------



## RebelleSinner

having a beer


----------



## hysteresis




----------



## Graceface

A break in the snow here today. Tomorrow we are expecting 4-8 more inches


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> A break in the snow here today. Tomorrow we are expecting 4-8 more inches


Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Wow. Just wow.

That's a lot of snow.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> That's a lot of snow.


I-90 over Snoqualmie Pass is still closed today after 53 inches of snow fell Monday night into Tuesday, so yeah... It's a lot  I'm up to over 2ft here, but we are only like 1000 above sea level, the pass is like 4700ft


----------



## hysteresis

You should build a snow fort.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> You should build a snow fort.


There are definitely walls forming along my driveway from all the shoveling. And some serious murder weapon level icicles off the roof, a few are over 4ft! My husband broke them just now and really scared the cats


----------



## Mantis Lady

Ugh., that.is.tooooooo.much snow


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface @RebelleSinner

Any reprieve from the snow?

A balmy 31°F here at the moment. Enjoying the mild break!


----------



## Graceface

About 5 more inches so far today 

There is more in our forecast Wednesday and next weekend, too.

Ugh, I'm tired of shoveling


----------



## hysteresis

We had 5' piles beside our driveway and along our curbside. Nice couple days tho. Roads are down to asphalt.

Glad you're not buried in.


----------



## RebelleSinner

Snow free over here; been raining like cats and dogs but there’s a sun break currently lol


----------



## Mantis Lady

Today I really felt it was early spring. It was sunny and and I did a walk on the market. It was warm for the time of year. 10°C today


----------



## hysteresis

That's lovely.

We wont see any real spring for a couple months. It warms up, but always drops back down.

By the third week in May, we will have our swimming pool open and circulating. We have a pool heater, so it will be enjoyable.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Today it was like spring again. I did an extra long walk with my dog. It was so nice, walking in the sun and seeing the first spring plants coming to life. (12 C and sunny with a few clouds)


----------



## MantisGirl13

Supposed to get 6-9 inches of snow tonight! The one thing I love about snow: I can make money! I shovel driveways in my neighborhood and last time it snowed I made $60! A little extra money to spend on mantids and flies.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

We needed you this week. With my shoulder off, shovelling was a nightmare. LoL.

Its exceedingly rare to see kids shoveling for money these days. At least in my neighborhood. 

Back in my day we were everywhere. Lawn mowers in the summers too.

Well done!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Being homeschooled, I have lots of time, and a good-sized neighborhood means that I have lots of customers! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

MantisGirl13 said:


> I shovel driveways in my neighborhood and last time it snowed I made $60! A little extra money to spend on mantids and flies.


Cool, so you can earn some money to put in your mantid hobby

Today was mostly rain during the day and not very cold. Last week we had a few days with sun and 15C and I saw the first spring flowers coming up. So nice to see color coming back in nature. Too bad I didn't had my phone with me or I would have made some spring pics. I was walking my dog.


----------



## hysteresis

My stepdaughter just returned from a 3 week vacation in europe. She said it was lovely in France and hot in Spain.

We are about to get whacked with cold. -22°C with wind chill (-7°F).

Furnace will be kicking, and I'll have humidifiers on full keeping the air at a decent humidity.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> We are about to get whacked with cold. -22°C with wind chill (-7°F).


Ugh, Good I don't live in your country, I hate cold.  Is the -22°C during daytime?


----------



## hysteresis

That's overnight. But it's humid cold here.

In Alberta (western Canada, where I was raised), it wasnt uncommon to see -35°C during the day. Very dry cold, though. Much more bearable than humid cold.


----------



## MantisGirl13

That is REALLY cold, @hysteresis! It gets cold here, but not that cold!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

It'll be a high of 48°F on Sunday.

I think I'll take Noël outside to play fetch.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> It'll be a high of 48°F on Sunday.
> 
> I think I'll take Noël out to play fetch.


Lucky!!!! I wish it was that warm here! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> I think I'll take Noël out to play fetch.


take some pics


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> take some pics


Pics or it didn't happen. 

Imagine if we could take our mantises outside for a walk? Collar, leash, and all?


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Imagine if we could take our mantises outside for a walk? Collar, leash, and all?


That'd be awesome! Lol 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> Imagine if we could take our mantises outside for a walk? Collar, leash, and all?


Maybe a wire on the middle of the mantis like a (belt) leash, for males for sure, they can fly nothing on the neck that can break easely I think


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Maybe a wire on the middle of the mantis like a (belt) leash, for males for sure, they can fly nothing on the neck that can break easely I think


Nothing she can try to eat.

She's a mad beast!


----------



## hysteresis

hysteresis said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Imagine if we could take our mantises outside for a walk? Collar, leash, and all?


Wow sir. Your MANTIS is sooo cute!

Why is she looking at me like that?


----------



## Kittennyx

Cold, wet, and windy here.  It’s 29 at this moment.   It is supposed to get into the 40s-50s tomorrow.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Wow sir. Your MANTIS is sooo cute!
> 
> Why is she looking at me like that?


Lol  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Sun came out yesterday and it got up to 50! Closest thing to Spring I've see in months  Most of the snow in my front yard is gone, back yard is still a winter wonderland


----------



## hysteresis

I'll feel so much better sitting out back, watching the kids swim. Bare feet, steaks on.

All this winter business will be a fading memory.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I'll feel so much better sitting out back, watching the kids swim. Bare feet, steaks on.
> 
> All this winter business will be a fading memory.


YES! 

We have 55° and sunny today! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> YES!
> 
> We have 55° and sunny today!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Getting there. 

We only have 45 °F. Cloudy. Blah

Apparently, we'll make it to 50 °F near midnight.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> 'll feel so much better sitting out back, watching the kids swim. Bare feet, steaks on.


Wow, that is a big change enjoy it. Nothing is so nice as the sun on your skin and walking on bare feet.

Here it is like autumn: windy, rain, cold. I want spring!


----------



## hysteresis

No no, I meant later in the summer!

It's still winter. Just 7°C.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> I'll feel so much better sitting out back, watching the kids swim. Bare feet, steaks on.
> 
> All this winter business will be a fading memory.


Yeah, then I'll be complaining about the unrelenting heat and forest fire smoke


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Yeah, then I'll be complaining about the unrelenting heat and forest fire smoke


Geeze that's right.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> Geeze that's right.


It's always something, right? 

Actually, Our February snowfall boosted the Cascade snowpack to 100%, so we are hoping for a slow(er) fire season this year. You never can tell, though. Maybe we will catch a break this year and not be so smokey. 

It will be nice to not have to wear 18 layers of clothing to go outside. I've forgotten what it is like to leave the house without a jacket lol


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface I actually left the house today, with my coat draped over my arm. Not bad. It's coming.

Yes, the snowpack will help, for sure!


----------



## Mantis Lady

Graceface said:


> It will be nice to not have to wear 18 layers of clothing to go outside


You are like me, wearing a lot of layers of clothing in winter time



hysteresis said:


> It's still winter. Just 7°C.


ugh, same temperature as in my place.


----------



## MantisGirl13

We had 70° today! So nice!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## RebelleSinner

I think the coast skipped spring and jumped right into summer lol it was 85! And my AC quit in my van lol I wasn’t ready! Hoping for another gorgeous day today


----------



## MantisGirl13

RebelleSinner said:


> I think the coast skipped spring and jumped right into summer lol it was 85! And my AC quit in my van lol I wasn’t ready! Hoping for another gorgeous day today


Lucky!!!!!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

We got to 65 here yesterday! That is downright warm lol


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> We got to 65 here yesterday! That is downright warm lol


Nice! We've had 40s and rain this week. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

We had a nice sunny day with 16C today. I did a nice walk on the market. It was nice being outside


----------



## hysteresis

Ughhh.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ugh, I'm with you, @hysteresis! That's what our forecasts look like too.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ugh, I'm with you, @hysteresis! That's what our forecasts look like too.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


It'll come.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> It'll come.


Warm weather can't come soon enough!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## RebelleSinner

It didn’t last lol but it was sure was nice at least it’s not freezing and snowing anymore but it is gonna rain all week


----------



## Graceface

RebelleSinner said:


> It didn’t last lol but it was sure was nice at least it’s not freezing and snowing anymore but it is gonna rain all week


It's raining here today. First time I've seen any rain in months, lol. It actually confused me at first hahaha


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> It's raining here today. First time I've seen any rain in months, lol. It actually confused me at first hahaha


Lucky, not having seen rain in months! It happens at least once a week here it seems!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Well @MantisGirl13, we are quite seasonal here. Summers are very dry, winters are snowy, and we typically only see limited rain in the spring and fall. The precipitation has all been snow since November lol. It's a long way off from Seattle weather; those mountains change our weather on this side. 

You get used to all the sunshine really quickly here. We get 300 days of sun a year on average, or at least that is what the tourist info all says 

Meanwhile, back when I lived in Portland, we had 56 days of rain in a row one winter. That is the norm on the other side of the Cascades, just ask @RebelleSinner


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! Sounds amazing! 



Graceface said:


> Meanwhile, back when I lived in Portland, we had 56 days of rain in a row one winter. That is the norm on the other side of the Cascades﻿


That sounds horrible!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> That sounds horrible!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I actually quite like the rain, which you have to to live somewhere like Portland! But yeah... It does get dreary after almost 2 months of no sunshine. 

Sometimes I miss the rain, so I like it when it rains here, but I do enjoy not having to deal with it all the time  It's a nice change of pace when it happens


----------



## hysteresis

Now that I embrace my curls, I just dont care. 

Maybe its also because I care less about my physical appearance than I did as a youngster.

Bring it on. I love heavy weather too!


----------



## hysteresis

You know....

This has panned out to be a useful topic.

We just "talk about the weather"! 

You guys rock!


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> You know....
> 
> This has panned out to be a useful topic.
> 
> We just "talk about the weather"!
> 
> You guys rock!


Lol I guess it is a sort of useful topic! Does it make us 'normal' people because we are just talking about the weather? If so, count me out! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

.


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Lol I guess it is a sort of useful topic! Does it make us 'normal' people because we are just talking about the weather? If so, count me out!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


No no. It's said that people "make small talk" by "talking about the weather".

Sometimes we wanna post something but have nothing new to add about mantises at that moment. We can post our current weather. Everyone always jumps on board. 

I could start another topic called "The Water Cooler".


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I could start another﻿﻿ topic called "The Water Coo﻿ler".


Idk how popular that would be! Lol :lol: 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Maybe not


----------



## Mantis Lady

Graceface said:


> It does get dreary after almost 2 months of no sunshine.


I will get depri after that long no sunshine  I really don't like the rain.


----------



## hysteresis

So, this happened Saturday night, into Sunday. We're expecting it all to melt tomorrow and Tuesday.

Nonetheless, a PRIME example of springtime weather in Canada.


----------



## MantisGirl13

I don't envy you!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Soon enough it'll be flip flops and shorts.


----------



## MantisGirl13

I can't wait for that! On Saturday we had near 80° weather and sunny skies. It was beautiful! Today we have 40°s. Grr.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

We're sooooo done with this.

We're expecting 50s and 60s next week.

Baby steps.


----------



## Mantis Lady

MantisGirl13 said:


> I don't envy you!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Me neither


----------



## hysteresis

Well, the weather here was lovely. Sun shining, blue skies.

Barefooted, grilling cheeseburgers. They're delicious. 

Caleb out looking for living creatures later in the day. 











Mid afternoon it was tshirt weather. Still cool at night.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Lucky! We had rain, rain, rain, rain, and more rain. Did I forget to say we had rain?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

We've had a lot of rain too. Creeks are full. Parts of Ontario and Quebec have flooded. Emergence relief type flooding in some parts. We're fine where we are. 

But today was glorious. I'm still out and in a tshirt, but I'm hardy like that.


----------



## Viking

The Mississippi River is flooding in Davenport, Iowa. And is raining almost daily. I have an old cattle (3000) tank gained 8 or 9 inches of water is running over.


----------



## Mantis Lady

MantisGirl13 said:


> Lucky! We had rain, rain, rain, rain, and more rain. Did I forget to say we had rain?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Lol, I wanted to say excatly the same but I will add a lot of cold too. brrrr


----------



## hysteresis

Viking said:


> The Mississippi River is flooding in Davenport, Iowa. And is raining almost daily. I have an old cattle (3000) tank gained 8 or 9 inches of water is running over.


I spent a year in Cedar Rapids, IA. 1996. That was pre flood I guess.


----------



## Viking

Davenport is about one hour from me. Cedar Rapids Rapids is two hours west of me. I go there monthly for a fish club meeting.


----------



## hysteresis

The quad cities. We used to drive there for concerts and such. 

I enjoyed the Midwest, while I was there.


----------



## hysteresis

Not a bad day in The North. 







This pool isn't a going to open itself, unfortunately. I've been staring at it since yesterday, and NOPE.

SO... time to pump off the dirty water over the cover. LOOOONG process.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Have fun with that! It's sunny and 85° in PA today! Warmest it's been all year!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Here it is a gray day with a bit of rain. Temp is 15C.... I want real spring weather with sun and no cold wind

@hysteresis Nice pool you have. I think your kids like it a lot


----------



## MantisGirl13

Two tornado watches, three bad thunderstorm warnings, wind strong enough to bend out sycamore almost double and a tornado warning. Great day! We ate dinner in the basement, while hoping that a funnel cloud wouldn't touch down.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

I remember TX. 

I know the feeling.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I remember TX.
> 
> I know the feeling.


Funny thing is, I don't remember having tornado warnings before this year!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Weather's getting wilder in general


----------



## MantisGirl13

More bad thunderstorms/tornado weather predicted for this afternoon! And I have to mow the lawn before it rains! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

No thundersorms or tornados here ( scary)

But we have our first official summerday of the year: 29C and sunny. A bit too warm I say, but still nice. 

Tomorrow temp wil drop to 18C :blink: brrrr


----------



## Viking

It is still a major storm often with lightning every 24 hours or. They finally planted the field around my house. I live on a farm not far from the IIllinois/Iowa border. It is a good thing we put tilling in a few year back to drain the fields. It is the middle of the night and two of my dogs huddled next to me.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Storms are neat to watch, aren't they?!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

I like storms when i am  laying in bed. loud rain noises and thunders. Like last night In the caravan is it more nice to hear the storm.


----------



## Mantis Lady

We have summer weather here. It is a bit too hot at the moment, but tomorrow it will be 24C that is nice. not the 30C of today. Took ouside pics of some of my mantids in the garden. I think they like the sun.


----------



## hysteresis

BooM! Nice pool day.

But maybe not so good for my mantises stuck unavailable for pickup, at a UPS warehouse maybe 30 minutes from me. 

I was out buying pool supplies.


----------



## hysteresis

"Feels like temp" of 98°F in the GTA today.  That's almost 37°C.

Hot!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Feels like temp of 110° here!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Feels like temp of 110° here!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


That's sick! It felt like 104° here the other day. Today's humidity is only 60ish pct.


----------



## MantisGirl13

We have super high humidity too. It's miserable. I had to now the lawn this evening.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> I had to now the lawn this evening.


Sucks mowing when it's hot and humid. Breathing in that hot air. Guh!


----------

